
Silicon Valley Cannot Be Trusted with Our History - skmurphy
https://www.buzzfeed.com/evanhill/silicon-valley-cant-be-trusted-with-our-history
======
skmurphy
triggering event: disappearance from YouTube--due to new automated curation
retroactively applied--of Syrian Civil War footage.

"In the summer of 2017, observers of the Syrian civil war realized that
YouTube was removing dozens of channels and tens of thousands of videos
documenting the conflict. The deletions occurred after YouTube announced that
it had deployed “cutting-edge machine learning technology...to identify and
remove violent extremism and terrorism-related content.” But the machines went
too far."

